# This one a good deal? (Hurry!)



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Below is his craigslist ad. Pic looks good. Good price?
Joe

*This is a 2010 Toro clear path snowthrower in excellent condition with owners manual, 2 stroke 141cc engine, 21" path, model 38581 has excellent reviews*


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

*Here is pic of actual machine.. **$275.00*


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Appraisels*

Appraisels are iffy at best, wrong at the worst. You need to determine the condition along with what comparable machines go for in your area. 
I paid over $100 less for the same machine someone else bought. Who got the better deal - my friend did. I put over that $100 into parts and materials to fix mine up to the same level his is.
If it seems like a good deal and condition and price are good, then it's a good deal.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you sir. 
Snowblowers in my area are few and far between. If it is a 2010 machine it wasn't used any last year because we had only one snow and it was 3"-4". year before that wasn't quite so mild. Had maybe 3 snows, 4 at most. I'm thinking it hasn't been run more than 8 hrs. at most.
*Do you have any idea what they went for new? 
Joe
*


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*New Snow Throwers*

Amazon.com: Toro Power Clear 621 E 38452 Snowblower Thrower: Patio, Lawn & Garden

Looks like the same basic unit to me. That used one looks to be around 1/2 price, so that's your starting point.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

HCBPH said:


> Amazon.com: Toro Power Clear 621 E 38452 Snowblower Thrower: Patio, Lawn & Garden
> 
> Looks like the same basic unit to me. That used one looks to be around 1/2 price, so that's your starting point.


 the 621e has the newer 4 stroke motor, the " E " just tells that it has electric start. the one that micah is looking at has the r-tek motor which was a 2 stroke motor used in the 2400, 2450, 2500, 3600, 3650, and snowcommander


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey William,
Is the price out of line or if the unit is in good condition worth that money? I'm not looking to flip it. I just want a good, smaller unit for the sidewalks and small areas and light snows. I guess what I should be asking is this a mechanically good unit? Will it last with reasonably good care? 
(I can probably get it for maybe 225/250.)
Joe


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the r-tek motor is a good motor, i've had my oldest 2450 for 12yrs now without any problems. i haven't even changed the belt yet. i don't see the one you are looking at on cl in my area often but when i do $300 seems to be the asking price so $225 - $250 sounds good to me. your newer machine also has a wider auger than the older ccr machines


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you sir. 
Joe


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

Since Toro provided wear indicators in the paddles, wouldn't that be a good way to at least guess at the amount of use the machine has had?
"The paddles have a wear indicator on them. It's an 1/8" hole about 1/4" off the end of the paddle. When that isn't there replace."


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you Charles. I'll check it out. If anybody has any other advice about this snow blower feel free to chime in. 
Joe


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

CharlesW said:


> Since Toro provided wear indicators in the paddles, wouldn't that be a good way to at least guess at the amount of use the machine has had?
> "The paddles have a wear indicator on them. It's an 1/8" hole about 1/4" off the end of the paddle. When that isn't there replace."


 it could be a way to judge the use but how would you know that the paddles have been changed cause most people don't ask. i'm on my third set of paddles on my oldest 2450 and the scraper bar has never been replaced


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I've tried to find how to determine the production year by googling but I can't seem to find a number breakdown. Anybody know how to read the serial numbers on these single stage blowers?
Thanks
Joe


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

go to the toro website and look up parts for it. it will have the breakdown on seral numbers by year


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Got it.
Thanks William.
Joe


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

Isn't this machine likely to be sold by the time you decide you want it?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Charles
I now *OWN *it.  Nothing is moving on craigslist in our area. I can almost run down the list of items on there. Back a few years ago craigslist was a fun place. Nothing happening on there anymore. As a result of that, I got him down to a price I am very comfortable with. 
I picked it up this morning. It is in *really *good condition. I'm happy.
Thanks to all you who were helpful with you opinions, input, advice, and suggestions. 
Joe


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

micah68kj said:


> Charles
> I now *OWN *it.  Nothing is moving on craigslist in our area. I can almost run down the list of items on there. Back a few years ago craigslist was a fun place. Nothing happening on there anymore. As a result of that, I got him down to a price I am very comfortable with.
> I picked it up this morning. It is in *really *good condition. I'm happy.
> Thanks to all you who were helpful with you opinions, input, advice, and suggestions.
> Joe


Great!
It certainly looked good in the picture you posted.
I think you will be quite impressed with the machine.
I have a 2010 QZ421E which is basically the same machine with the 4 stroke motor. So far it has done everything I have asked of it through 2 Iowa winters.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

congrats micah and enjoy


----------

